
Google Programmer 'Blew Off' A $500,000 Salary At Startup - adidash
http://www.businessinsider.in/A-Google-Programmer-Blew-Off-A-500000-Salary-At-Startup--Because-Hes-Already-Making-3-Million-Every-Year/articleshow/28649255.cms#!
======
venomsnake
It is good to see tech people compensated like C level executives.

